# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met psychiatrische ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Psychiatrisch Ziekenhuis St-Fransiscus

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Psychiatrisch Ziekenhuis St-Fransiscus 
Penitentenlaan 9 
Zottegem

Bezoek de website van Psychiatrisch Ziekenhuis St-Fransiscus


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Psychiatrisch Ziekenhuis St-Fransiscus.*

----------


## guyvindevogel

ik ben nu 8maand opgenomen in het ziekenhuis en bijna klaar om te vertrekken. Ik kan iedereen die een verslaving heeft ( alcohol, medicijnen en drugs ) dit ziekenhuis zeer aanraden. De hulpverlening is er super, zowel van de verpleging, therapeuten, psyhologen en dokters. Natuurlijk is de eerste vereiste dat je zelf er iets aan wil doen, want gemakkelijk is het niet

groeten guy

----------

